# Overclocking a Pentium M 740



## Dizzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Having had a massive amount of difficulty overclocking my CPU with tools such as clockgen and the like I ask: is it acually POSSIBLE to overclock a Pemtium M 740? And if so how? Thanks guys!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 18, 2007)

can u turn off the power saving feature of that processor...i believe its called speedstep


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes I use Notebook Hardware Controls to do that, but I don't see to be able to find the PLL generator via clockgen or systool. Is it possible mine is some is some really random PLL, or could it be that my bios is just totally locked down?


----------



## 68Olds (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you tried CPUFSB?  It had my emachine PLL which Clockgen didn't have.

The 7X5 PM's are easier to overclock because you can usually pin-mod the fsb from 100 to 133mhz.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 18, 2007)

I had an PM740 and OCed it to 2.8ghz without much trouble at all.... its been a few years back... but i think i used clockgen... oh and i used the asus CT479 adapter to run it in an ASUS P4P8000 Dlx probably made it alittle easier to OC


----------



## 68Olds (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, yeah the 7X0 series are great with the CT479 & a nice Asus desktop board.  Not so great to overclock while they're still in the laptop though. haha

2.8GHz is very nice!  Most I usually see are around 2.6GHz.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 19, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> I had an PM740 and OCed it to 2.8ghz without much trouble at all.... its been a few years back... but i think i used clockgen... oh and i used the asus CT479 adapter to run it in an ASUS P4P8000 Dlx probably made it alittle easier to OC



I know the dvd encoding score would still be pretty rubbish, but how was the gaming performance. I'm guessing damn good right?


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 19, 2007)

Simply put... it was amazing!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 19, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> Simply put... it was amazing!!!



I'd hoped as much , because my laptop witha x600 mobility hypermemory and oc'd 750 got identical 3dmark scores as my mates x600 desktop with oc'd amd64 3000, and thus the only thing pulling my score up must have been the processor. I wish I could get mine up to 2.8


----------

